# Twisp CUE Flavour Wish List



## HPBotha (10/11/17)

Remember - the Cue is a great MTL device, and will pick out specific notes easier than others. So even if your combination might not work well in the Cue it might come into our MTL liquids!

In the poll above select your Top three options, and in the comments below give us your personal wishlist combo, at the same time also let us know your choice of nic level!

The Cue Pod Flavour range currently consist of:
Tobacco#1 | Rebel | Polar Mint | all 24mg Nic

For our 50ml HP flavour range please visit our post here!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

This is marvellous

If I could get a Rebel / Polar Mint mix then I would be happy

If it was Rebel and strong icy *menthol*, i'd probably be even happier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/11/17)

Nice initiative @HPBotha 

Now if this could actually becomes a reality I would have the cue in my daily rotation 

Another bonus would be to make the device a tad fatter to accommodate a slightly larger battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/11/17)

A VERY chocolaty chocolate flavour would be great!

Nicotine strength: Preferably 3mg nicotine; maximum 5mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (13/11/17)

The voting is still open mense! 

So far top three --- 

1) Fizzy drink
2) New Tobacco Blend or Menthol
3) Fruit something


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/17)

HPBotha said:


> The voting is still open mense!
> 
> So far top three ---
> 
> ...


The tobacco blend is easy  
Calamity Jane FTW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (15/12/17)

I vote Joose e liqz Havanah nightz for the twisp!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/17)

mornings people.
Mr B. cherry Cavendish,rum and maple,rum and raisin, blueberry cheesecake.please.
and keep the existing three


----------



## Resistance (18/12/17)

sorry this just popped up...beer flavour,maybe?


----------



## Resistance (18/12/17)

maybe fizzy beer...it can go in the fizzy drinks/punch category


----------



## Arclight (26/12/17)

Caramel/Honey tobacco would be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/18)

Fruit mix/. Green grape, kiwi, litchi, granadilla pomegranate. Please

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/18)

Any ripe fruit aswell as it will be great to have a fresh pod now and then

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Vape (9/4/18)

Hey guys, 

Any news on the new flavours for the Cue and new colors for the devices?


----------



## HPBotha (9/4/18)

Sterling Vape said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any news on the new flavours for the Cue and new colors for the devices?


soon, very soon.... 2 very soon, and then a few more..... ;-D

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (9/4/18)

NIC SALTS!


----------



## Ruwaid (13/4/18)

@HPBotha awesome news on the 2 new cue flavours 
On a side note...why would sooo many pods be cracked?? Such a schelp esp when u have to fight with the ciggie kiosk at a Spar to give you a new one yet all i did was walk to the car, open and then walk back in. As we speak im sitting with a pod that just lost one of its magnectic pins and is laying inside the battery. Bought this pod last night. Not too long ago had 2 brand new cracked pods opened in front of me at a twisp kiosk.

Sorry to side track the thread but hopefully the "newer" pods are not like this! Really frustrating!


----------



## HPBotha (13/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @HPBotha awesome news on the 2 new cue flavours
> 
> 
> Sorry to side track the thread but hopefully the "newer" pods are not like this! Really frustrating!




Exactly this - the newer pods with the clearer plastic addresses previous issues. We are constantly looking at improving the Cue.


----------



## Ruwaid (13/4/18)

Thank you bud!! Love my Cue and its one device I will not think of getting rid of soon or ever lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

well done Twisp on the 3 new flavours released.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

